# Purcell: The Fairy Queen & The Prophetess Orchestral Suites



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Jordi Savall
Purcell: The Fairy Queen & The Prophetess Orchestral Suites

Release Date 1997
Duration01:02:53
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music


----------

